# favorite German shepherd movies



## Lobobear44

My favorite movies with German shepherds are Bad Moon, Radio Flyer, Dogs Go to Heaven, and I Am Legend (actually I stay away from that movie). They were all major roles Thor and Shane both fought well and beat the bad guys that were hurting their family. German shepherds are truly inspur , this breed is strong in mind, should, and physically. They have no fear, protect without hesitation, express, make so much effort, work hard in what they do, intelligent, easy to train, loyal, amazing listeners, understand, and more! Just an amazing breed. These movies will make you cry! The way the dogs protect the family and of course children. Also find my sacrifice on YouTube you'll find all those movies except for dogs go to heaven in it.w. What are your favorite German shepherd movies?


----------



## CharlieB.Barkin

I think you can guess mine


----------



## hunterisgreat

Those are "ideals" very few gsds live up to


----------



## ZoeD1217

My favorite is also All Dogs Go to Heaven. 
I have a least favorite as well. I still remember sobbing my eyes out after renting Fear with some friends as a teen. My one friend had seen it in theater and I kept asking her if something happens to the dog bc i didn't want to watch it. I was so pissed at her. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lobobear44

hunterisgreat said:


> Those are "ideals" very few gsds live up to


I disagree, but agree to disagree on each other.


----------



## LoveEcho

hunterisgreat said:


> Those are "ideals" very few gsds live up to



You mean... They don't all go to heaven? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lobobear44

ZoeD1217 said:


> My favorite is also All Dogs Go to Heaven.
> I have a least favorite as well. I still remember sobbing my eyes out after renting Fear with some friends as a teen. My one friend had seen it in theater and I kept asking her if something happens to the dog bc i didn't want to watch it. I was so pissed at her.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


@ZoeD1217 I heard of Fear, my parents watched it. Although, those movies scare me more than a horror show with freaky dolls and that. Probably a fear of mine of it actually happening someday. Then reminds me to not make any reckless moves where this kind of thing good happen. Criminal Minds ugh, CSI: Miami ok but still scary, and more. I tend to stay away from those kinds of like Criminal Minds movies/shows. Plus a GS gets beheaded as I read.


----------



## mlejeune

for movies, all the ones listed are great and k-9 with john bulushi also k-9: P-I and Scoot & Cassie's Christmas Adventure and Step Dogs and of course all the Rin Tin Tins; for tv shows i really like unleashed: K9 Broward County (so awesome) and North Woods Law (my fav)


----------



## Yoshi

Not a German Shepherd, but I love Red Dog. :wub: The dedication portrayed in that movie is outstanding. 

The dog portrayed in I am Legend was amazing and shockingly, my mum had a German Shepherd like that when she was a teenager. That must have been 30+ years ago??

EDIT: After that first dog my mum got three other German Shepherds but none of them were like her Igar, he truly was the ideal German Shepherd dog if the stories were true, but a dog of a life time apparently.


----------



## bill

Run Joe run" TV. Show Saturday morning early 70 s . Made me become a dog trainer" great show" great shepherd! Bill 

Stahl my boy!


----------



## robk

The Family


----------



## LaRen616

I am Legend and All Dogs Go To Heaven 1 & 2 are my favorites.

I like The Hills Have Eyes, unfortunately one of the GSDs gets killed but the other one survives and attacks the bad guys.

I also liked K9 and Bolt.


----------



## truff

"The dog" (1976), i think in USA was "A dog called vengeance". I saw this one many years ago and i was totally impressed with the dog determination. I dont know how it would be nowadays

The other one is a beautiful story: "My dog Tullip"


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

All the K-9 movies especially k-911 although the first k-9 and k-9 PI were great. Wow not a GSD but I love Balto. I loved Rin Tin Tin series from the 80's. Hate it when any dog dies in a movie and that is why I've only watched the first 20 to 25 minutes of I am Legend. 
I realize most GSDs dont live up to Hollywood scripts but I still love Lassie and Homeward Bound and the one where the kid is shipwrecked w/ his lab and the kid gets rescued but has to to leave the dog behind and somehow the pup makes it home. Yea I know totally unrealistic but dang I love ones where the dog lives.


----------



## NancyJ

There was a dog in Radio Flyer? Wow. I don't even remember the dog but it was a strange unsettling movie.


----------



## canyadoit

Littlest hobo great show


----------



## Madisonmj97

All dogs go to heaven, hands down


----------



## Lobobear44

jocoyn said:


> There was a dog in Radio Flyer? Wow. I don't even remember the dog but it was a strange unsettling movie.


He was a major character of the show. Constantly loyal to the children protecting them from local bullies and alcholic step father. One point he looked dead and the children thought so top very upsetting. Just before Robby was about to take off "The King" came by to beat them up. Fortunately, Shane attacked the bad guy and saved the day. Then robby tooknoff never to be seen again. Although would send postcards.


----------



## truff

Yesterday i saw this one: "Red dog". It´s based on an Australian leyend.
not a GSD, but a very beautiful story for dog lovers.


----------



## Alice13

truff said:


> Yesterday i saw this one: "Red dog". It´s based on an Australian leyend.
> not a GSD, but a very beautiful story for dog lovers.


Yupp I know that movie. Such a moving story. Marley & Me is also a very good movie. Cried both while watching the movie and reading the book. I don't know about gsd movies though. Never watched one centered around it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## truff

Alice13 said:


> Yupp I know that movie. Such a moving story. Marley & Me is also a very good movie. Cried both while watching the movie and reading the book. I don't know about gsd movies though. Never watched one centered around it.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Marley & Me is one of my favourite dog movies. What a great dog!, the beach scene was so funny...
I´ve heard about another one, that was very successful at the Cannes Festival:
Looking forward to the premiere!


----------



## AngelaA6

I like North Wood Law and will pretty much watch anything with a GSD in it but as far as favorite dog movie it would have to be a toss up between Balto and Oliver and Company (I know it's mostly about the cat but the dogs are why I watch it).


----------

